# Define Freestyle



## Genie1048 (Sep 1, 2008)

okay, we all know rowe uses freestyle, but what exactly defines freestyle?

I think that freestyle is doing whatever you can think of, using TuRBo and commutators and anything else along the way. For example, instead of using TuRBo and commutators to solve a permutation confined to the E slice, I did a simple cube rotation and used M2 to solve those 3 pieces. 

I think that that is what freestyle is, but I know that someone will think I'm wrong. 

Please, constructive criticism only

Anthony

oh yeah and I'm posting this because speedsolving.com is too big to search for stuff like this


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 1, 2008)

Freestyle sort of means doing whatever you want to solve, choosing between PLL, TuRBo and commutators and other 3 cycles. I use commutators and A-perms and some 2 2-cycles for corners. For edges I take advantage of all ELL algs, PLL, commutators and some 2 2-cycles. It's like choosing the fastest possible way of solving the next 2 (or more) pieces. It combines all BLD methods into a really fast one.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Freestyle sort of means doing whatever you want to solve, choosing between PLL, TuRBo and commutators and other 3 cycles. I use commutators and A-perms and some 2 2-cycles for corners. For edges I take advantage of all ELL algs, PLL, commutators and some 2 2-cycles. It's like choosing the fastest possible way of solving the next 2 (or more) pieces. It combines all BLD methods into a really fast one.



Kinda off topic, but how fast do you get using freestyle?


----------



## joey (Sep 1, 2008)

I can has sub-1?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 1, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Ville Seppänen said:
> 
> 
> > Freestyle sort of means doing whatever you want to solve, choosing between PLL, TuRBo and commutators and other 3 cycles. I use commutators and A-perms and some 2 2-cycles for corners. For edges I take advantage of all ELL algs, PLL, commutators and some 2 2-cycles. It's like choosing the fastest possible way of solving the next 2 (or more) pieces. It combines all BLD methods into a really fast one.
> ...



Sub1. Or are you talking about execution? Sub 30 if there's no delays.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> McWizzle94 said:
> 
> 
> > Ville Seppänen said:
> ...



wow thats fast! btw, i was talking about the whole thing (memo + execution). anyway, i am trying out corner freestyle with visual memo, and it seems to work well. for now i think i will stick to M2 for edges though.


----------



## Kristoffer (Sep 1, 2008)

Can anyone that uses freestyle give us an example solve? that would be cool


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 1, 2008)

Kristoffer said:


> Can anyone that uses freestyle give us an example solve? that would be cool



check my thread on BLD commutators. Ville Seppänen gave 2 very helpful examples.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 1, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Kristoffer said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone that uses freestyle give us an example solve? that would be cool
> ...


Or even better, you could search for "freestyle examples" and find this.


----------



## Genie1048 (Sep 2, 2008)

Kristoffer said:


> Can anyone that uses freestyle give us an example solve? that would be cool


lol rowe's already done one 

yeah, but that's what I thought freestyle was


----------

